# Listed Triplex Support



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Somewhere, my ex-wife is walking around, looking for her transportation.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

CopperSlave said:


> Somewhere, my ex-wife is walking around, looking for her transportation.


Hers had a kick-stand? :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Hers had a kick-stand? :laughing:



Training Wheels ????:whistling2:


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Hers had a kick-stand? :laughing:


Yes it did...and a custom-fitted, well cushioned seat, to accommodate her ever-expanding ass.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

CopperSlave said:


> Yes it did...and a custom-fitted, well cushioned seat, to accommodate her ever-expanding ass.


Put her in touch with Mac so she can have matching knees.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Some hillbilly electrician was told to install a sweep on the conductors


----------



## greenwire (May 27, 2012)

elecpatsfan said:


> Some hillbilly electrician was told to install a sweep on the conductors


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY305E (Jun 14, 2013)

CopperSlave said:


> Somewhere, my ex-wife is walking around, looking for her transportation.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

this thread delivers!:laughing:


----------

